# unhappy and tearfull



## goodwin (Aug 23, 2008)

i have just been told by my husband of 7 yrs that he's leaving and does'nt love me as much anymore, this was total shock and i am hearbroken and so are our kids. I still love him and care for him and i know he feels the same inside. But it is breaking my heart and i keep crying, also he is here at the moment as the kids go on holiday 2moro for a wk, i would appreciate some advice on if i shud save my marriage and how, thanks x


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

First you need to find out what is making him unhappy. Only by communication can you get past this.

draconis


----------

